# Fancy's Kidding Thread - kidded!!! pics page 7



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Fancy is due here in about a month -

She is 5 years young and I know of 2 previous kiddings (because I owned daughters from both) and she has had twin does in '06 and twins doe/buck in '08. Now I didn't see her pregnant with these or nothing - but I took these today.

She is bred to Abba - and I am a little worried - as Abba has thrown trips here and twins, trips, and quads previously - so he is a potent little thing - LOL!

Remember - 1 month 2 days till her due date - what do you think??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

Wow...she's looking big already! I'd say you've got a litter coming! I just love Abba...can't wait for the babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

Hmm.. I think twins( :girl: :boy: ) or trips( :girl: :girl: :boy: ).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

I just realized that I didn't get the side pic - I will have to do that because she is extremely deep also!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

woe.. :shocked: ....she is huge....I'd say ...trips or quads ... :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

Well, I thought Cheryl was going to have 10 when she was bred, looked the same as your lil girl here and all she had was one BIG kid and that was it. LOL

In saying that, it looks like there is a possibility, but I quit trying to guess a long time ago. HEHE I am looking forward to the end result though. Keep us posted for sure. :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

She is looking great Allison!!! I can't wait to see what she has for you :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

twins or triplets


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

I'd say :girl: :girl: :boy: or :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

Hopefully she has :girl: :girl: :girl: in there!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August*

Here is a pic of Ms. Tubba Bubba this morning (July 28th) so this is 1 month before kidding!!! Pics above taken Saturday (July 25th)



















Ligs are already softening a bit - so I know that she "knows" what to do and is "experienced" LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - side pics added*

Looking good ....Allison... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - side pics added*

 She is ginormous! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - side pics added*

Looks like you got lotsa babies coming! Fancy, you're not tricking us are you?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - side pics added*

I say trips! She's a pretty doe.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - side pics added*

Well - here is tubba bubba on 4 August - so 23 days till kidding


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

Her udder has grown some.....and I still think theres :girl: :girl: :girl: in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

I just can not get over how big this girl is - it just amazes me!!! LOL! Guess we will see what she has..... as this is another Abba breeding - can you say BUCKSKIN! LOL!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

LOL She is ginormous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

And to think this is the "baby growing time" of the pregnancy.... poor girl! She looks like she has shrunken head syndrome.

I truly don't know exactly how many she had in each litter before - I know that it was at least twins in 06 and 08.....

I think I will email the previous owner and send some pics to see what she has to say! LOL!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

WOW, she is HUGE! Bet she will be happy to get rid of all that weight.

Funny thing is when Olivia was that big she had one big baby and that was it. :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

John-Derek - now that was not nice to jinx me like that ----- you are going to be in so much trouble if she has a single.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

well - my girl is starting to drop, fill, and get crabby - LOL!

We are getting closer!!!

I will add pictures hopefully tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

She is looking GREAT Allison!!! I can't wait to see what she has :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

:thumbup: she is coming along....and huge.... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

WELL??? Where is the ten baby pics?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*



jdgray716 said:


> WELL??? Where is the ten baby pics?


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: IT WASN'T ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

:ROFL:

Are you SURE her due date is right?

Seems that someone else surprised you already with an early kid :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

Wow...she is looking big!! I'm going to say she's got triplets in there! She is a cute little doe..can't wait to see those babies...and you know how much I love Abba babies especially!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

Well - hubby brought the camera home Monday - but got a little side tracked with a new baby being born, doing horns for someone, and then selling 2 goats - so it was dark by the time I was done.... then he forgot the camera last night..... so I am stuck..... but I did check her this morning and her ligs are REALLY low and starting to loosen - udder is growing - sooooo we are getting closer.

IF hubby doesn't bring the camera tonight - I will take pics in the morning with my phone and post them.....

And John Derek You are in SOOOOOO much trouble if she has any more then 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

:ROFL: LOL! for ONCE someone else is getting in trouble! :ROFL: WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

ohhhh - you are not OUT of trouble - just sharing.... :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

hey now.................. :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

There'll be 3......and likely 4 the size of her!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

Me, trouble......NEVER! :greengrin: :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

Listen you all -------- If you were not so far away :mecry: :mecry:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

You'd what, give us a great big hug and say hello...lol :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

oh how you love to instigate me ---- both of you ----- LOL!

I am trying to upload pics of Fancy right now - we will see if it works


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*



kelebek said:


> oh how you love to instigate me ---- *both* of you -----


 "BOTH"???? who are you refering to with "both"?? Liz, she must be talking about you cause I am a little Angel :angel2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

:ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August - new pics pg2*

New pics taken on 13 August - so 14 days till her due date............. I swear - if there is only a single buckling in there.................


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

nnnnaaaaaaaa.... she has trips in there... I KNOW it! lol :wink: :girl: :girl: :boy: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

sure does look like ...trips to me to.. :wink: ....and her udder is beautiful....and big enough to feed trips... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

O no.....I don't "instigate" Brandi, I usually CAUSE the grief!!! :wink: Well she does have a very healthy looking rumen BUT that could be because she has :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: IN THERE!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: oooo..... she will get you for that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

LIZ :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

told ya..... :shades: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

Yes Allison??? :hugs:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - due 27 August -pics pg 3*

Uh huh ------

Well - here is fatty on day 139 - I am really wondering how much longer she is going to hold on. This morning she had some discharge (white and just a tad of a string of it) - ligs are so low and starting to soften ---- so we will see! I would much rather see her go this week then wait till next week - as school starts next week and there is NO WAY I can get out of work....




























As much as I hate to say it - even IF she has a BUCKSKIN doeling - I think that I am going to keep one ------ don't fall over - I know I know - me with a buckskin.....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW I would get you over to the "Buckskin Side"...... :ROFL: I told you... she is going to have TRIPLETS and they will ALL be Buckskins!!!!! :girl: :girl: :boy: This is my official prediction :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

Unfortunately I doubt there is anyway to get around not having buckskins with this pairing - but you never know - she could surprise me....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

LOL.....Yes she could surprise you and give you black and white :girl: :girl: :wink:

Seriously, I think that all she has in there is :girl: :girl: . We all know how deceiving it is when we go by just how big mama's belly is :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

I say :girl: :girl: :boy: !!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

oh yes oh yes... I am sure I am OVERestimating... but hey it could happen :wink: Just mainly trying to scare the pants off of Allison and make her think she is fixing to have THREE more Buckskins in her herd... hehehe I can see her sweating now.... :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

That's all right - I will just ship them to you Brandi!!!!! Then when all your flashy little blue eyed ones are born - you will have to ship them up to me! LOL!

I really think that there are only two as she is real "squishy" in there.... who knows - maybe even 1 :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

Now don't go hurting your chances like that... I am sure she has ATLEAST two :wink: And you just ship them right on down here! I know how to hide my babies when they are born :wink: You KNOW you are getting a Kazam baby anyways :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

twins at least.

looking good though -- 

Up to this past kidding it seemed that all the buckskins I witnessed had at least on buckskin kid........so I expected buckskin kids from Angie and got two gold and white kids :shrug: :doh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

I sure hope that happens here Stacey - but I am not going to bet on it as Abba was born a buckskin and then went solid black with brown underneith and a few white spots. Although his dam was White and his sire was light colored also I think.... if I remember right...... I will have to look.

I know with Fancy - the last kiddings she had before here she was bred to a tan brown and cream tri colored and through doberman coloring, tri coloring, brown and white, and black and white - so I am wondering if she has some coloring behind her also.

And yes Brandi - I am on pins an needles to get my kazam doeling!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

I like buckskin...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

That is a good thing Patina - that means I can send them up your way also!!! Unfortunately, this girl is bred to the same buck as Comet's sire - but I have 2 more buckskins who are bred to different sires!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

You girls crack me up...LOL :ROFL:

I'd say trips... :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

I'd say triplets... :girl: :girl: :boy: Love her coloring!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*



shadycreekgoats said:


> I'd say triplets... :girl: :girl: :boy: Love her coloring!!!


haha! I have Shadycreek on my side :leap: ....and they will ALL be Buckskins.........hehehehehe :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

You all are SOOOOOOOOOOOO not nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehe :ROFL: :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*



HollowbeadRanch said:


> shadycreekgoats said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say triplets... :girl: :girl: :boy: Love her coloring!!!
> ...


Any updates? :shrug: She looks big! 

btw, I really like buckskins.... :greengrin: .....but maybe she will give you a flashy black w/ white!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

Nothing really new - she had a bit of discharge on Saturday - but nothing big (no pun intended)...... her udder this morning looked alot fuller and ligs are a deep and loosening - I hope it won't be much longer - I start school on Monday


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

Ok - day (really night) 143 pictures -




























Looking at pics from just last week - she has definately dropped.... but udder still has a way to go.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 139 pics page 4*

LOL....She sure HAS dropped!!!! I say she'll be going Sunday night!! And her udder will be filling come Saturday


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

Oh man - the only day that I am gone ALL day - but at least hubby will be home and can watch her. I am going to my first goat show (although I chickened out on showing my own) I am still going to watch the whole process and learn so that next time I can show........

Liz - arent you supposed to be in bed??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

LOL...Yeah, I should be, but can you imagine that my boss gave me tomorrow off?!

At least there'll be someone home to check on her...and have fun at that show! Wish we had closer ones here, I'd love to go to one.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

And NOT buckskins - not buckskins - not buckskins..... maybe if I will tell myself this, it won't happen -LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

She will likely have to sneak a buckskin in on you....but I think it'll be a a broken buckskin doe with a black n white sister and a brown and white brother :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

wow ...dropped for sure.. :shocked: ...... :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

:ROFL: :ROFL: EVERYBODY.. THINK BUCKSKINS!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 143 pics page 5*

Listen Brandi - we are going to have to have a serious talk - :ROFL:

Anyway - here are the day 145 pm pics!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 145 pics page 6*

Tomorrow night at the earliest!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 145 pics page 6*

COME ON FANCY!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 145 pics page 6*

Day 146


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 146 pics page 6*

The poor girl!!! I hope she has them soon... she HAS to be uncomfortable! :sigh:

Now what were you needing to talk to me about Allison...??????? hehehehe I need the smiley holding the "Wasn't Me" sign :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 146 pics page 6*

whoa...trips?!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 146 pics page 6*

Her udder is filling :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 146 pics page 6*

Morning of 148




























Ligs are completely gone - hiney is mushy - nesting - won't let anyone near her..... Now to come home to buckskins tonight!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 146 pics page 6*

WOW- those ligaments are really gone- look at that!

Yep babies by this evening- I bet her udder fills even more over the course of the day

:girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 pics page 6*

......and she is about to pop..... hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

LOL....yep ....she is looking really close.... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

sorry about the quality - I had to use my phone to take the pics this morning cause hubby accidently took the camera with him to work. She wanted to be up against me - so took about 15 minutes to get the pics.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Oh yes!!!!!!! I say babies DEFINITELY today or tonight!!!!!!!!!! GO FANCY GO!!!!! :leap: :leap: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

:leap: WoooHooo!!! Come on Fancy...lets see those babies!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

I predict three does... and an easy delivery! She'll just sneeze them out!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Ohhhh - I hope that you are right!!! LOL! Now if one - just one - is a doeling and NOT a buckskin - I would be in heaven!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Wow,,,she really shot past my prediction for Sunday!! Hoping for an easy delivery!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

HURRY ALLISON HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T KEEP IT TO MYSELF MUCH LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Brandi - what do you know?? :? Haha! :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

hehehehe..... If Allison doesn't hurry up I will be FORCED to spill the beans!!!!!!!!!! :doh: :help: She should be posting ANY MINUTE NOW!!!!!!!! HURRY ALLISON HURRY!!!!!!!!!!! :help: :slapfloor:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Tut tut... :shades:

ALLISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :help:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

She is doing this on purpose to torment me!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :slapfloor:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

:ROFL:

Haha Brandi! Hehe! :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

Oh oh!! Allison...hurry up...we're dying to know! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

WHAT??? What am I supposed to be posting about??? :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

SHE'S FIXING TO POST!!!! SHE'S FIXING TO POST!!!!!!!!!! JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: (I need a smiley with its head spinning off!) lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*



kelebek said:


> WHAT??? What am I supposed to be posting about??? :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


ut-oh................... sorry guys... I already got to see the pics.... so I am good :shades: hehehehe :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Kidding Thread - day 148 - she is starting*

alright - as I thought - Fancy decided to kid while I was at work. She did amazing and I am really pleased - now of course I don't know what order they were born in - but

#1 -

Doeling -



















#2 -

Doeling - retained



















#3 -

Buckling -



















I am so excited about these kids!!! If anyone is looking for an exceptional doeling or buckling (both buckskin) these are Fancy x Abba and both will be for sale!!! I will get udder pics - it is absolutely amazing!!! Nice plump teats and nice orfices!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ohhh do I get one since I was right about the kidding guess :girl: :girl: :boy: :thumbup: 

Congrats on your NON buckskin girl- you must be so excited! :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!! I got it right!!!!!!!!!! And of course she is keeping the ONLY ONE that ISN"T a buckskin :roll: But aren't they so darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness I got one that was not a buckskin - LOL!

The black with white top knot is the only one that got her dam's waddles also - so I am totally stoked - I  waddles


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...they are darling! Congrats!! That black doeling is very striking! I'm glad they weren't all buckskins though that would have been kind of neat! They all look great, very healthy and strong! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

forgot the weights - duh---

#1 3 pounds 7 ounces

#2 3 pounds 6.6 ounces

#3 3 pounds 15.4 ounces


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe.... I think the black one is a buckskin in disguise................. :shades: hehehe just kidding! just kidding!!! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on your NON-Buckskin doe. lol :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....at least she proved me right in ONE area!! I told ya she'd surprise you with a B/W kid!!!

Glad that all went well, all are healthy AND you got your NON-BUCKSKIN DOE!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Allison, Fancy and Abba!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Just about made to order!! :stars:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Sheesh!! 
1) I was right about her sneezing them out, huh? (Yippee)
2) gotta love doeling #1 -- all the plumbingis working!!
3) you MUST keep doeling #2 -- look at that attitude -- and the mouth. CLearly she has something to tell you!
4) okay, so you got one boy.... but isn't he a stunner? and such presence: "Look at me!"

Many, many congrats to Fancy -- job well done!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you soooo much everyone! I am super excited about the trips and am excited about keeping the black doeling.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Allison, They are sure adorable.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WHOOOO!!!!!! Go Allison! And they weren't all buckskins!! :wahoo: :dance: They are so sweet! Congrats!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - they have been named....

The buckskin doeling is LaSalle

The black doeling that I am retaining is Manhattan

and the buckskin buckling is Falcon


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats!!! :dance: :hi5: there so CUTE 
i was just wondering Kelebek?
what all the business is about buckskins? (if i'm not been nosy?)
rofl


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Awwww......  they are ADORABLE!!!!  Great names!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Gumtree - 

I personally don't care for the buckskin coloring at all. It is just a personal preference of mine. Where Brandi, on the other hand, LOVES buckskins and I always tell her she is not allowed to purchase anymore buckskins because 90% of her heard is buckskin. So it is just a big joke....


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been wondering about the buckskin thing too! I love their names  They are adorable


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

What it all amounts to is..... Allison is jealous because I have so many beautiful Buckskins... and now she is trying to breed her own to grow in Buckskin numbers. hehehehehehehe :ROFL: 

I show her pics of goats before I buy and them and her main complaint is "NO MORE BUCKSKINS" :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

uh huh = = = = SOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!! :angry: :scratch: :angry: :scratch: :angry: hehehe!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! missed this thread. super cute!


----------

